

Facebook Chat in KDE Telepathy is in death bed - bondia
http://martys.typepad.com/blog/2015/03/facebook-chat-in-kde-telepathy-is-in-death-bed.html

======
CGamesPlay
Seems more like to be feature-related than money-related. You could use the
official Facebook Messenger iPhone app which does not have ads and does not
cost anything. Or you could open a WebView to
[https://m.facebook.com/messages](https://m.facebook.com/messages) and remove
the top bar. But the XMPP gateway inhibits features like read receipts, cash
transfers, and Messenger apps, and requires additional supporting software for
features like group chats, stickers, photos, voice messages...

------
EduardoBautista
Is there some other reason that companies like Google and Facebook or trying
to move away from open standards that does not involve money? I am trying to
think if there is a good technical reason for doing this.

